# Family reunification with EU citizen in Portugal



## georgey (Jun 4, 2014)

hey hello, my dear expats! I see this forum is huge so really hope to find answers for our situation here.  
The thing is: I am Russian citizen, married to Estonian girl. We both studied in Germany but now want to move to another country together, and we think about Portugal. I was staying on my student visa, my wife didnt need anything to be in Germany since its all EU. I see there are so called EU rules of family reunification, and it looks kinda easy - my wife can come and register herself in any country, having an apartment and insurance for the family and sufficient fund on the bank account, after that I can come over and get my plastic as a spouse. In the actuality its not like this, since every country has their own rules. Like in Germany she can register without having a job, but she needs an apartment rented from the landlord. In Denmark - job or Akasse (social benefits), but no contract needed. In some countries it takes up to 6 months to get the papers, in Poland only 45 days. and so on - everything is different.. I researched a bunch of sites about immigration and it looks horrible - everywhere there a re new rules and laws. 

Why Portugal: we have friends there and a place to stay, we speak Portuguese a bit and its easy for us to learn. And its a nice country, of course! 

so the question is: how do we get all the paperwork done and how long does it take?
Can we work through the normal scheme - register having rent agreement and insurance and about 10000 euro on the bank account? or does she need a work contract and can she register without having one? It would be really awesome if someone can help with some info about that or pass useful websites and links.. 

another thing is - we can move to Estonia for a couple of months, get my papers done real quick there (it takes about a month) and then move to Portugal, where I can exchange my residence from Estonia (issued for 1 year at first, another rule while other counties issue it for 5 straight away) for Portuguese one. 

any help will be appreciated!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest you read through link and then come back if you have any questions Portal SEF

The 1st & the 3rd in blue relate to your questions


----------



## georgey (Jun 4, 2014)

hey, canoeman! Thanks a lot for the respond. Thats exactly what we were looking for - very clear info! 

still have 3 questions though.

first - can my wife get a registration certificate straight after arrival there or do we have to wait 3 months? She is not gonna work in the beginning so for this she ll need to show "sufficient funds" - whats the standard in Portugal?

second - for how long do they issue the residence usually? 5 years or less? 

third - are there any requirements about apartments - min sq. meters per person etc, or any is good enough? 

Thanks a lot again!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The first thing before Residency is to go and get a Tax number (NIF)
1. No she can do it from day 1 but must be done before end of 4 month
Workers
"a valid identity document
a declaration on oath that they are employed or self-employed in Portugal
*or*
a declaration on oath that they have sufficient financial resources for themselves and their family members, and a health insurance policy, if the country of which they are citizens has the same requirement for Portuguese citizens."

Health Insurance if a Portuguese Citizen has to have "a health insurance policy" in Estonia then your wife will reguire one until she starts work and pays Social Security, if they don't then your wife doesn't need it. She should also have the Estonian issued European Health insurance Card which would possibly be sufficient but it's void once she registers Residency.

Sufficient resources the maximum if asked for proof is ""sufficient income (from any source) to live without needing income support"* I think but only think* this figure is around 293€ per person per month

2. Should be 5 years 

3. Proof of address this is normally an Astestadao from the local Junta da Freguisa, official document which states name and address, no stipulation of sq mtrs etc


----------

